# Nickname Oops...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So, I've had this habit for a while, of calling Tucker, Tucker Bean... I don't know why, it just happened and then it stuck..... :blush: DH pointed out to me the other night that Tucker no longer responds to Tuck, Tucker or Tuck Tuck, he only responds to... Tucker Bean.... hehe.. oops...


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

lets see my daughter calls Zoey, Zo Zo, i call her Zoeykin, my hubby calls her Zoey bug or baby girl or sweetie. LOL i am surprized she knows her name.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, at least it is a version of his name...pretty funny.

We have so many nicknames for the animals, that I don't think they respond to a name anymore, it's tone of voice now. The kids get one tone inflection, the dogs one and the cat a whole other one. 

Our latest nicknames are Grand Master J and Captain D for pups, still Cat-Hole for Reesey Cat, FOC (Friend of Cat) for one son and Funky Winkerbean for the other son.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

{tucker bean} happy 2nd birthday | Chickiedee. Apparently Tucker isn't the only Tucker Bean! LOL


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I am REALLY bad. I've been calling Gucci 'Mama Bear'. I have no clue WHY, but she responds to Gucci as well, so I guess I should stop calling her that NOW before she starts thinking that's her name :/


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I call Jasmine - baby girl, sweetie, trouble, stinky butt, etc..... She answers to all of them!! :wub::wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve has so many nicknames I don't think he knows his name!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

We call Sophie- Soph, Sophers, or Sophie Bug. Responds best to Sophie, so I guess that's good


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus has a ton of nicknames. His most frequent is "Wiggle Butt" or "Sir Wiggle Bottom" sometimes just "Wiggle" for short... Both Gus and Grace together are "Stretch and Wiggle"

Grace's most frequent nickname is "Harriet"..... I told my mom when Grace was about 6 months old that her real name was meant to be Harriet, not Grace. LOL She is just all Harriet....

For awhile she would only respond to Harriet. I did contemplate changing her name.... But thought it would be too hard to explain to everyone who knows her as Gracie or Gracie Lou.

So her "name" for the most part now Harriet Grace LOL She comes to both on their own. .. Oh well.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, lets see... Daisy Grace's nicknames--Sugar Bear, Rooster Tail (?), Sweet Pea, Precious, Goober, Fluff Butt, Daze, Punkin, and most often Mommies Precoius Girl. I wonder if she really does what her name really is?


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Haley, Haley-Wayley, The Baby, Boogerball (Sneezed in my face), The Fluff

His Full name is Halo Bentley Jones. He knows to hide if all that is said.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> {tucker bean} happy 2nd birthday | Chickiedee. Apparently Tucker isn't the only Tucker Bean! LOL


I am amazed that there is another Tucker Bean out there


----------

